# 2014 Predictions



## Sajwo (Dec 22, 2013)

Just share your predictions for the upcoming world/continental records 

Mine:
- 3x3 wr single (Propably still over5)
- 5x5 wr average (sub55/54)
- 7x7 wr single and wr average (Kevin or Feliks)
- 3x3 OH wr average (Michal Pleskowicz/Antoine Cantin/Przemyslaw Kaleta)
- 3x3 blindfolded (sub20, Marcin Zalewski)
- Skewb (propably sub5 avg and 2.xx single)


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 22, 2013)

- Sub 5 3x3 single (Faz)
- No new 3x3 Average WR for at least another year.
- Sub 50 5x5 Single (Faz)


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 22, 2013)

5x5 bld sub-5 (dunno who)


----------



## nibble4bits (Dec 22, 2013)

- Sub 5 3x3 single (Feliks)
- 50/50 or more for MBLD (Maskow)
- Sub 10 Square-1 average
- Maybe Sub 40 single on Megaminx


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2013)

3x3 single but sup-5 by Mats/Feliks - if Mats, OLL skip and F perm, if Feliks PLL skip
OH average by Antoine (sup-12)
Maskow said he was going to attempt 50 cubes at Euro 2014
Ollie getting both bigcube singles
FMC sub-20?
And I really hope someone beats the 2x2 average. Don't care who, as long as it's legit.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 22, 2013)

sub 1.5 2x2 average olson
sub 5.5 3x3 single Feliks/Alex
Sub 2:50 7x7 average Feliks/Kevin
Sub 21 3BLD
Another MBLD WR by Maskow?


----------



## kcl (Dec 24, 2013)

Probably a lolBLD, sub 20
Tofu 2x2 average.. 1.5x? 
Faz sub 5 3x3 single 
Faz sub 50 5x5 single?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 25, 2013)

Sub 5 3x3 single by Faz
Sub 50 5x5 single by Faz
3BLD WR by Maskow
Feet WR single by Gabriel Campanha
Pyra WR average by Drew
Megaminx WR average by Simon Westlund
Big BLD WRs by Ollie
OH WR average by Antoine


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 25, 2013)

Square-1 average WR
3x3 single. Seems inevitable, but that fact may stop it from being broken (pressure)
Pyra WR average by Drew. 2.96 isn't very rare for him or, when Odder was practising, Odder.
US Nats 2014 will basically be like worlds in terms of the best averages in each event.
Skewb WR is sub 9 at its very first comp and people shut up.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 25, 2013)

sub23 4x4 single by Feliks
Pyra WR Average by Drew
7x7 WR single by Someone(Hays?)


----------



## Genesis (Dec 25, 2013)

7x7 Single and Average WR, (Chen Lin) 
Sub 50 5x5 
4x4 WR Probably would get broken afew times
3x3 WR probably wouldn't be broken much, if at all


----------



## kcl (Dec 25, 2013)

Forgot to mention, I'm predicting a sub 4 lol skewb single.


----------



## Skullush (Dec 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Forgot to mention, I'm predicting a sub 4 lol skewb single.



Try sub-2


----------



## kcl (Dec 25, 2013)

Skullush said:


> Try sub-2



Maybe but it would take a lot of comps to get that lol of a scramble. Anyway, sub 2 is technically sub 4


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Dec 25, 2013)

3x3 WR Single: sub-5 by Feliks or Alex
4x4 WR Single: sub-2- by Feliks or Sebastien


----------



## Genesis (Dec 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Maybe but it would take a lot of comps to get that lol of a scramble. Anyway, sub 2 is technically sub 4



Still... You can get a LOL scramble at even the first comp


----------



## kcl (Dec 25, 2013)

Genesis said:


> Still... You can get a LOL scramble at even the first comp



I guess, but I mean just the odds of a fast person getting a lol scramble are still pretty slim.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 25, 2013)

Megaminx Single and average need to be broken, I don't really care by who anymore. They're just not comparable to people's averages and singles at home.
6 and 7 could be faster too. Maybe sub-1:45 and sub-2:45 means by the end of the year?
Feet WRs (woot woot)


----------



## Akiro (Dec 25, 2013)

3x3 single by Feliks, Alex or Mats, but sup-5
2x2 avg with lol scrambles, 1.5x?
4x4 avg by Feliks, Sebastian or Mats, sub-29
5x5 sub-50 single by Feliks
Square-1 avg
4BLD by Ollie or Bill?
5BLD by Ollie?
Mega avg by Yu Da-Hyun, and single also
And obviously, Skewb, sub-6 avg by the end of the year


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 25, 2013)

Akiro said:


> 3x3 single by Feliks, Alex or Mats, but sup-5
> 2x2 avg with lol scrambles, 1.5x?
> 4x4 avg by Feliks, Sebastian or Mats, sub-29
> 5x5 sub-50 single by Feliks
> ...



inb4 Marcell returns to cubing and pwns everyone


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm gonna get a WR in 2014, just so y'all know. Not gonna spoil the surprise by saying which one, though


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 25, 2013)

2x2: 1.6x by me or Jay
3x3 single low 5
4x4: KC3
Square 1: like low 10 Nathan Dwyer
Pyra: 2.7 drew brads


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 25, 2013)

In B4 legit 4.41


----------



## kcl (Dec 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> In B4 legit 4.41



With OLL skip J perm no AUF


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> With OLL skip J perm no AUF



Ironically, quite likely if it's Mats!


----------



## ConnorAlb (Dec 25, 2013)

I dont care if no other world record is broken i want to see a new wr 2x2 single 0.69 has been it for too long. Hopefully somebody will get that lucky solve


----------



## Royiky (Dec 25, 2013)

3x3 sub 5 single by feliks 
2x2 0.6x single by Olsen 
2x2 1.6x average by Olsen 
4x4 sub 28 average by feliks
4x4 sub 25 single by feliks
5x5 sub 50 single by feliks 
5x5 sub 55 average by feliks
6x6 sub 1:40 single by Hays
7x7 single by Hays
Megaminx sub 41 single 
Megaminx sub 46 single


----------



## sneze2r (Dec 25, 2013)

3x3 WR single 5.00 +-0.10
4x4 WR single 23.50+-0.50
OH WR single 8.50+-0.20
3BLD WR single 19.00+-1.00
3BLD WR mo3 25.50+-1.00
4BLD WR 2:10.00+-5.00
5BLD WR 4:50.00+-8.00


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 25, 2013)

3x3 sub5 single
4x4 probably sub20 single
OH sub9 single + WR avg by Przemysław Kaleta
3BLD sub20 single
Mega sub40 single if Yu Da Hyun competes


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2013)

If feet WR isnt in your list, your list isnt good xD

So much potential in the event for gabriel


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 25, 2013)

Also I wanna get another NAR for mega before I start really focusing on 3x3.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 25, 2013)

3x3OH: someone with WCA ID 2012ELLI01 will get a sub2013HUAN07 single.


----------



## A Leman (Dec 25, 2013)

Both of the big BLD WRs will be broken by a lot! 

There will be at least 1 more official sub 30 3BLD solver from the US


----------



## Florian (Dec 25, 2013)

sub 50 5x5 single


----------



## Carrot (Dec 25, 2013)

Pyra avg: sub 2.7
Mega avg: sub 47
Skewb avg: sub 5.5

Ohh I'll fail miserably at breaking world record in whatever event I'll focus on next year


----------



## Edward_Lin (Dec 25, 2013)

3x3: 4.41 singjle 5.69 avgj
4x4: 18.74 singjle 24.76 avgj 
5x5: 42.85 singjle 47.89 avgj


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2013)

ShengShou will release an 11x11 and people will forget Yuxin forever.

A cuboid will be added to WCA puzzles.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 26, 2013)

2x2 - 1.6x avg by Me, Chris, Ray, Or Bill
3x3 - Low 5 single by Faz or Mats
4x4 - Kevin Costello sweep pls
5x5 - Sub 50 single by Faz with my cube <3
OH - Avg by Antoine
Pyra - Avg by Drew a few times

All I can think of right now. I'd like to see top 10 for 2x2 get close to sub 2 also


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 26, 2013)

2x2 average again by Chris, single WR reset or something as Christian doesn't really deserve it.
3x3 single by most likely Feliks. Alex can do it if he gets a good scramble, but I don't see Mats doing it without a really, really nice scramble. Also should see several more sub-6 but not WR solves.
4x4 single and average broken again by Kevin, Mats, Sebastian or Feliks.
5x5 single hopefully going sub-50 by Kevin or Feliks, but I don't really see Kevin beating faz for the average.
6x6 single and average are probably going to stay the same, but maybe average will be broken again by a little bit, most likely by Kevin.
7x7 single smashed by Kevin or Feliks, or maybe Lin Chen again if he makes a comeback. Can't really say where the average is going.
OH single will probably stay the same I would say. I doubt the average will last very long though.
FMC: Does anyone really care about this event?
Pyra: Drew will own the average a few times, probably a mid or low 2 by the end of the year. Would be great to see him get WR single too as he really deserves it.
Clock: Single broken. Has to be.
Mega: Sub 40 single and sub 45 average would be great to see. Such an awesome puzzle.
Skewb: I suspect people will get some undeserved (or maybe deserved!) lolsingles like with 2x2, sub-3 or maybe sub-2. Average will be sub-6 within a few months.
Sq-1: It's about time the average was broken, and I can see 7.41 getting beaten too.
Feet: Sub 25 single would make me giggle like a schoolgirl.
3BLD: I want to see Maskow take this one. Sub-20 would be amazing too.
4BLD: Sub 2 would be so cool, though I doubt it'll happen.
5BLD: To be honest I don't really care about this one... sub 5 would be cool I guess.
MultiBLD: I really wanna see Maskow get 50/50. He's amazing and deserves it.

Wanna see a cuboid become official too.


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> 2x2 [...] single WR reset or something as Christian doesn't really deserve it.


:fp


> FMC: Does anyone really care about this event?


Yes.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 26, 2013)

These coming *WR singles* 2014 will break into new territories:

7x7 2.32.xx (the solvers name is written in the future)
5x5 48.97 (okay, its faz)
4x4 23.32 (just wait and see who´s the solver)
3x3 5.11 (still not have a confirmed name)


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

Faz wil do 3x3 WRs. Both of them.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 26, 2013)

rj said:


> Faz wil do 3x3 WRs. Both of them.



Are you sure? 5.66 stood for nearly 2 years, and average fell by nearly a second.


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Are you sure? 5.66 stood for nearly 2 years, and average fell by nearly a second.



I'm not going by old patterns.


----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

rj said:


> I'm not going by old patterns.



Makes definite sense. That's what a prediction is bro..


----------



## Mikel (Dec 26, 2013)

4.41 3x3 Single


----------



## rj (Dec 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Makes definite sense. That's what a prediction is bro..


Intuition.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 26, 2013)

4x4 single sub 24 (feliks or kevin iii)
3BLD sub 21 (Marcin Zalewski)
OH average low 11 (Antoine Cantin)
megaminx single sub 40 and average sub 45 (Yu Da-Hyun if she competes if not maybe simon?)
pyra average sub 2.6 (drew brads)
square-1 average low 10 (Nathan dwyer)
7x7 single sub 2:35 and average sub 2:45 (feliks and kevin hays)
4BLD sub 2:15 (Ollie frost or bill)
5BLD sub 5:45 (Ollie frost)
multi 50/50 (maskow)


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone who seriously thinks that another WCA puzzle will be added in the next year is just not thinking. It took 3 years to add Skewb after it was brought up for the first time, and took a significant amount of community support.


----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Anyone who seriously thinks that another WCA puzzle will be added in the next year is just not thinking. It took 3 years to add Skewb after it was brought up for the first time, and took a significant amount of community support.



Lol I thought that thread was a joke?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Lol I thought that thread was a joke?



What thread was a joke?


----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> What thread was a joke?



The which events should be added to the wca one


----------



## DavidCubie (Dec 27, 2013)

I'd like to see Feliks breaking Mats' record with sub5, but we will see.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 27, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> The which events should be added to the wca one



I don't know why that was brought up, but I was responding to the few people who predicted that a cuboid would become official.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> I don't know why that was brought up, but I was responding to the few people who predicted that a cuboid would become official.



My bad haha I thought you were referring to that thread. I should pay attention when I'm reading haha


----------



## Eva (Dec 27, 2013)

3x3 single 5.21


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 27, 2013)

2x2 avg by me


----------



## Skullush (Dec 27, 2013)

My record predictions

3x3 - single and avg stay the same
4x4 - 23.xy single, 27.xy avg
5x5 - 47.xy single, 53.xy avg
2x2 - single stays the same, 1.5x avg
3bld - 22.xy
OH - single stays the same, 12.xy avg (still lower than 12.67)
FM - stays the same
Feet - single and avg stays the same
Mega - 40.xy single, 45.xy avg
Pyra - single stays the same, 2.8x avg
Squ1 - single stays the same, 10.xy avg
Clock - single and avg stays the same
6x6 - single and avg stays the same
7x7 - 2:39.xy single, 2:49.xy avg
4bld - 2:1x.yz
5bld - 5:5x.yz
Multibld - 49/51 in 5x:yz
Skewb - 1.xy single, 4.xy avg


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 30, 2013)

Skewb - India WR


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 30, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> 2x2 avg by me



hahahahaha, no.

I predict the Kevin and I will have an epic showdown at US nats for the 4x4 wr.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 30, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> Skewb - India WR



You don't say...


----------



## tx789 (Dec 31, 2013)

7x7 6x6 mean and maybe single wr will be broken
Maybe a lol2x2 single a .6x or .5x wr 

Skewb wr being the most frequent



Maybe a new fmc wr


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to get skewb avg sub-5 this year. It may be sub-6 before we know it!


----------



## rybaby (Dec 31, 2013)

3x3x3: average unchanged, single 5.3 +/- .15
2x2x2: single .67, average 1.6x Chris or Jay
4x4x4: single 23-24 Mats/Faz, average sub 28 Mats/Sebastian/KCIII
5x5x5: sub50 single and sub 54 average Feliks
6x6x6: 1:35 single, average 1:45-1:50 Kevin
7x7x7: sub 2:50 average Bence
3BLD:sub-23 someone from Poland
MBLD: 45+ Marcin Kowalcyzk
Skewb: sub 5.5 average Ranzha


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2014)

2x2 - 1.6x by Chris/Jay, maybe I can get a 1 this year, idk.
3x3 - 5.45 +-.1 faz or mats, average stays
4x4 - 24.00 +- 0.5 faz/mats, 28.50 +- 0.5 kc3/yoshinator/faz/sebastian
5x5 - 48.50 +- 0.75, 56.00 +- 0.75 both faz
6x6 - single stays, 1:47.5-1:52.5 kevin. 
7x7 - 2:39 +-1 kevin/bence/faz, 2:45 +-2
OH - single stays, 11.75 +- 0.25 antoine
BLD - 22.50 +- 0.5 zalewski, 28.5 +-0.5 mo3 zalewski
4BLD - ollie
5BLD - ollie
Pyra - single stays, 2.55 +-.1 drew
Mega - idk
Feet - ill finish this later because my phone is hard to type so much with...


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 1, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> hahahahaha, no.
> 
> I predict the Kevin and I will have an epic showdown at US nats for the 4x4 wr.



hahahahahahaha, no


----------



## RyanG (Jan 3, 2014)

4x4 - another sub 30 average by Feliks, maybe WR
5x5 - sub 50 single and sub 55 average (Feliks)
3x3 OH - WR average most likely


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dayan 5x5. I'm like 67% hoping for one of these!


----------



## rj (Jan 3, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Dayan 5x5. I'm like 67% hoping for one of these!



I want a Moyu 5x5, tbh.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 9, 2014)

3x3 sub 5 solve(Feliks)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 9, 2014)

*2x2* - Chris will fail to get a WR. His best this year will be 1.76, but he will get a 1.07 PB single. Exactly three more people will get sub 2 averages
*3x3* - Feliks will get a 5.48 single towards the end of the year. His best average will be 6.89
*4x4* - Sebastian will break the WR again with a 24.53, Feliks will then get a 24.61 very shortly afterwards. Sebastian will also get a 29.06 WR average and Kevin will get a sub 30 average too (29.92)
*5x5* - Feliks will get a 49.49 single and a 53.92 average
*6x6* - Kevin will miss the average by two hundredths of a second (1:51.32). Nobody will come close to the single
*7x7* - Feliks will get a 2:38.35 single and Kevin will get a 2:49.95 average
*OH* - Antoine will get a 12.32 average towards the end of the year. Seven more people will get sub 10s, but nobody will get the WR single
*Feet* - 26.85 WR single, but I don't know who or when
*FMC* - Sebastien will get a 21 PB, nobody will get the mean
*Mega* - Simon will get both WRs: 41.87 single and 47.14 average
*Pyra* - Drew will get a 2.54 WR average, and a 1.40 single
*Sq1* - 11.07 WR average, don't know who..
*Clock* - Not much will happen. Ryan (Jones) will get a 6.11 single though
*Skewb* At the end of the year, the single will be 2.78 and the average will be 4.82
*3BLD* - Marcin will get a 22.64 WR but I don't know which Marcin, no one will get the mean
*4BLD* - Ollie won't manage the WR, he'll end the year with a 2:33.57 
*5BLD* - Ollie will break the WR with a 5:48.27, he'll then break it twice more, 5:47.35 and then 5:31.30
*MBLD* - Maskow won't beat 41/41, he will however get 45/51


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> hahahahaha, no.
> 
> I predict the Kevin and I will have an epic showdown at US nats for the 4x4 wr.



I think you being top 2 in the world at 4x4 is equally, or less likely than Rowe making a 2x2 comeback.

I think if Rowe practised 2x2 as much as you practise 4x4 he could actually get close to the WR


----------



## kcl (Jan 9, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *2x2* - Chris will fail to get a WR. His best this year will be 1.76, but he will get a 1.07 PB single. Exactly three more people will get sub 2 averages
> *3x3* - Feliks will get a 5.48 single towards the end of the year. His best average will be 6.89
> *4x4* - Sebastian will break the WR again with a 24.53, Feliks will then get a 24.61 very shortly afterwards. Sebastian will also get a 29.06 WR average and Kevin will get a sub 30 average too (29.92)
> *5x5* - Feliks will get a 49.49 single and a 53.92 average
> ...



I swear if you're right on any of these I may start worshipping you.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 9, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *2x2* - Chris will fail to get a WR. His best this year will be 1.76, but he will get a 1.07 PB single. Exactly three more people will get sub 2 averages
> *3x3* - Feliks will get a 5.48 single towards the end of the year. His best average will be 6.89
> *4x4* - Sebastian will break the WR again with a 24.53, Feliks will then get a 24.61 very shortly afterwards. Sebastian will also get a 29.06 WR average and Kevin will get a sub 30 average too (29.92)
> *5x5* - Feliks will get a 49.49 single and a 53.92 average
> ...



Which Kevin is which? O:


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll just guess the world records.

2x2 - Single stays, 1.60 average
3x3 - 5.37 single, 6.49 average
4x4 - 23.33 single, 28.89 average
5x5 - 49.21 single, 54.01 average
6x6 - Single stays, average stays
7x7 - 2:39.08 single, 2:50.02 mean
OH - Single stays, 12.40 average
Feet - 26.99 single, 30.01 mean
FMC - No change
Mega - 40.40 single, 47.11 average
Pyra - Single stays, 2.75 average
Sq1 - Single stays, 11.05 average
Clock - Both stay
Skewb - 2.35 single, 4.95 average
3BLD - 22.98 single, 27.85 mean
4BLD - 2:26.56
5BLD - 5:44.45
MBLD - 50/50


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing how Alex Lau does this year. His 7.00 ao100 is impressive and his competition form is consistent. I'd love to see him get the second official sub-7 average. Somehow I think Feliks' WR average will stand for a long time though.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 10, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *2x2* - Chris will fail to get a WR. His best this year will be 1.76, but he will get a 1.07 PB single. Exactly three more people will get sub 2 averages
> *3x3* - Feliks will get a 5.48 single towards the end of the year. His best average will be 6.89
> *4x4* - Sebastian will break the WR again with a 24.53, Feliks will then get a 24.61 very shortly afterwards. Sebastian will also get a 29.06 WR average and Kevin will get a sub 30 average too (29.92)
> *5x5* - Feliks will get a 49.49 single and a 53.92 average
> ...



I swear, if your 2x2 prediction is correct I'll give you $30 to the Cubicle


----------



## kcl (Jan 10, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I swear, if your 2x2 prediction is correct I'll give you $30 to the Cubicle



Wat
I need to make a prediction now


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 1, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Just share your predictions for the upcoming world/continental records
> 
> 
> - 3x3 OH wr average (Michal Pleskowicz/Antoine Cantin/Przemyslaw Kaleta)



<3

edit:


arcio1 said:


> OH sub9 single + WR avg by Przemysław Kaleta


lel


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 1, 2014)

rj said:


> I want a Moyu 5x5, tbh.


Maybe this prediction will come true by the end of 2014


----------



## ottozing (Jul 1, 2014)

ottozing said:


> 2x2 - 1.6x avg by Me, Chris, Ray, Or Bill
> 3x3 - Low 5 single by Faz or Mats
> 4x4 - Kevin Costello sweep pls
> 5x5 - Sub 50 single by Faz with my cube <3
> ...



So far the only predictions of mine that have happened were the OH avg one and the one with 2x2 top 10 being sub 2 :tu (Would have been right about me getting a 1.6x avg if I didn't fail 2 days ago oops).


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2014)

ottozing said:


> So far the only predictions of mine that have happened were the OH avg one and the one with 2x2 top 10 being sub 2 :tu (Would have been right about me getting a 1.6x avg if I didn't fail 2 days ago oops).



The low 5 single happened. (sort of)


----------



## TDM (Jul 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> 3x3 single but sup-5 by Mats/Feliks - if Mats, OLL skip and F perm, if Feliks PLL skip
> OH average by Antoine (sup-12)
> Maskow said he was going to attempt 50 cubes at Euro 2014
> Ollie getting both bigcube singles
> ...


Faz had a sup-5 sub-WR PLL skip (EPLL, PLL, same thing really)... but corner twist.
Sup-12 OH average by Antoine happened.
Euro hasn't happened yet, but I can't wait 
Ollie got 4BLD WR, still waiting for 5BLD 
FMC hasn't happened yet.
2x2 average has been beaten.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 1, 2014)

20 UK cubers with a Sub-10 single.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 5x5 - 48.50 +- 0.75…...faz
> .



Close enough :tu


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mr Cubism said:


> Close enough :tu



Woah that was a good prediction!


----------



## Mikel (Aug 14, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Megaminx Single and average need to be broken, I don't really care by who anymore. They're just not comparable to people's averages and singles at home.



Louis <3


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is so worth the double post



rowehessler said:


> hahahahahahaha, no



OMG IT WAS A SHOWDOWN!!! They were like .2 apart! Jacob was right!

E: well showdown for second place not wr.


----------



## Ulbert (Aug 14, 2014)

sub9 OH single I guess, it feels like przemek is going to make this happen cuz of the WR average and the 9.41 ER single


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2014)

Very interesting. I am actually quite surprised about the amount of people that predicted Przemyslaw's WR.

Skewb predictions were way too slow though


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2014)

New prediction, 3.7x skewb WR by the end of 2014


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 14, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> New prediction, 3.7x skewb WR by the end of 2014



...by jonatan!


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> ...by jonatan!



At least 4 people are capable of it, I'm not pegging it on him.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> At least 4 people are capable of it, I'm not pegging it on him.



Jonatan, Drew, Rami, You?


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Jonatan, Drew, Rami, You?



Yep. Possibly some others but they're less likely.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yep. Possibly some others but they're less likely.




I think it will play out sorta like my OH WR. In about a month, I'll lose it to someone how we all think can easily beat it by a little (Rami). Then, more of an underdog will come up and properly destroy it (Jay).

edit: Either that or the obvious Polish guy who had the record before (Jonatan) will beat it again by a little, then a seemingly random Polish guy will come out of nowhere, destroy his official average, and the WR at the same time.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I think it will play out sorta like my OH WR. In about a month, I'll lose it to someone how we all think can easily beat it by a little (Rami). Then, more of an underdog will come up and properly destroy it (Jay).
> 
> edit: Either that or the obvious Polish guy who had the record before (Jonatan) will beat it again by a little, then a seemingly random Polish guy will come out of nowhere, destroy his official average, and the WR at the same time.



Looking at Przemek's official results, he could do the same trick with skewb...


----------



## G2013 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sub 20 WR of 4x4 by Sebastian Weyer
3x3 I would like a sub 5 or a 5.54...
2x2 single by Rami Sbahi or Lucas Etter
MultiBLD 50 or more by Maskow


----------



## Skullush (Aug 14, 2014)

keeping track of my predictions
Blue = happened
Green = could still happen
Red = already surpassed



Skullush said:


> My record predictions
> 
> 3x3 - single and avg stay the same
> 4x4 - 23.xy single, 27.xy avg
> ...


----------



## Ulbert (Aug 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> then a seemingly random Polish guy will come out of nowhere, destroy his official average, and the WR at the same time.



lel


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 15, 2014)

G2013 said:


> 2x2 single by Rami Sbahi or Lucas Etter



I'm gonna admit it, you made me laugh. xD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 15, 2014)

Red = Can't happen
Green = Can happen


CyanSandwich said:


> I'll just guess the world records.
> 
> 2x2 - Single stays, 1.60 average
> 3x3 - 5.37 single, 6.49 average
> ...


Note: I didn't know there was FMC mean back then, so I only meant single.

Well congrats people on outdoing a lot of my predictions. Also my skewb single wasn't _too_ far off (so far)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 15, 2014)

Pyra world record is going down if Drew gets a couple comps with Pyra. 
2x2 world record if Chris ever gets his **** together.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 15, 2014)

I definitely think there will be a sub-3.8 Skewb WR avg by the end of the year.


----------



## Sajwo (Aug 15, 2014)

Little update:

2x2 - WR Average by Lucas or Rami (~1.62)
3x3 - 
4x4 - 
5x5 - WR Average by Feliks (~54)
6x6 - 
7x7 - 
OH - 
Feet - WR Average by Jakub (~30)
FMC - 
Mega - 
Pyra - WR Average by Drew (~2.75)
Sq1 - 
Clock - 
Skewb - WR Single (1.xx) by ??? and WR Average by Jonatan (~3.90)
3BLD - WR Single by Maskow (~22) and WR Average by Kaijun (~27) 
4BLD - 
5BLD - 
MBLD -


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Little update:
> 
> 
> 5x5 - WR Average by Feliks (~1:54)



Umm? Made a mistake?


----------



## Sajwo (Aug 15, 2014)

Yup, sorry for that


----------



## TDM (Aug 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> 3x3 single but sup-5 by Mats/Feliks - if Mats, OLL skip and F perm, if Feliks PLL skip
> Maskow said he was going to attempt 50 cubes at Euro 2014
> FMC sub-20?


My only predictions to have not yet happened are these, and all are still possible, except Maskow wasn't at Euros. He could still get 50 points at another comp though. And I don't know why I ever thought Mats would get WR with an F perm. Probably going to be OLL skip U/T/J perm.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 15, 2014)

I still think 7x7 average will be broken again, either by Feliks, maybe Kevin(If he goes to a comp by the end of the year) or Mattia Furlan(If he ever gets good at edges).
Pyra average is a real possibility and so is skewb average.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, the two events I'm most sure about going down are pyra.'t and skewb average:

Pyraminx: Drew Brads will get down to 2.43 avg5
Skewb: Jonatan 3.78 avg5
If 2x2 WR gets broken, I think Chris ill make a huge leap and pull a 1.54 average (still not as good as Lucas's if he didn't +2 )


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, the two events I'm most sure about going down are pyra.'t and skewb average:

Pyraminx: Drew Brads will get down to 2.43 avg5
Skewb: Jonatan 3.78 avg5
If 2x2 WR gets broken, I think Chris will make a huge leap and pull a 1.54 average (still not as good as Lucas's if he didn't +2 )


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 16, 2014)

If Kevin had kept cubing enough to improve, he would've beaten the 7x7 world record average. There was a fairly long stretch of time where he was the best in the world at 7x7 and he didn't have any comps. Now, I think he pretty much stopped practicing and won't beat anything.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 26, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *2x2* - Chris will fail to get a WR. His best this year will be 1.76, but he will get a 1.07 PB single.



I was pretty close, right Chris?


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 14, 2014)

2014 is coming to the end, most wrs surpassed my predictions a lot.

I'd like to share with you my list of world records broken this year under this link.



Spoiler



Some translations:

Poprawa o - improved by
Od początku roku x zawodników ustanowiło y rekordy świata - Since the beginning of the year x competitors set y world records
Najwięcej rekordów świata ustanowił x (7) - X set the most world records (7)
Średnio jeden WR na x dnia - One WR per x days in average
I'll skip the translations of the months, its easy to guess 



Hope we'll se more breathtaking results in the next 2 weeks


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 14, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Forgot to mention, I'm predicting a sub 4 lol skewb single.


This is the funniest thing I have ever read. (although technically it came true)


Coolster01 said:


> Pyra - single stays, 2.55 +-.1 drew


nailed it


CyanSandwich said:


> 2x2 - Single stays, 1.60 average
> MBLD - 50/50


not bad either, although 50/50 is still unofficial


----------



## Randomno (Dec 14, 2014)

Randomno said:


> ShengShou will release an 11x11 and people will forget Yuxin forever.
> 
> A cuboid will be added to WCA puzzles.



I have ~4.5 billion years to try and get closer than this, assuming immortality is invented within my lifespan.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Sub 5 3x3 single by Faz
> Sub 50 5x5 single by Faz
> 3BLD WR by Maskow
> Feet WR single by Gabriel Campanha
> ...



Everything was right except the 3x3 single and the megaminx average


----------



## Stefan (Dec 14, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> I'd like to share with you my list of world records broken this year under this link.



Nice one, though let me add a more compact display of just the averages, ordered by % dropped.


Spoiler: WR average improvements 2014 so far



Using data from WCA_export538_20141212 and Stefan's WCA Data Tools.


*Event**2013**2014 so far**% dropped*Pyraminx2.962.5613.51%Rubik's Clock6.796.0011.63%4x4 Cube29.1726.0310.76%Megaminx47.8242.8910.31%Square-111.3110.219.73%3x3 one-handed12.6711.856.47%2x2 Cube1.711.606.43%3x3 blindfolded28.8727.514.71%3x3 fewest moves25.6725.002.61%7x7 Cube2:52.092:48.032.36%5x5 Cube55.3355.100.42%Rubik's Cube6.546.540.00%3x3 with feet30.5730.570.00%6x6 Cube1:51.301:51.300.00%



Spoiler: SQL





```
[NOPARSE]SELECT eventId Event, wr2013 '2013[T]', wr2014 '2014[T]', (wr2013-wr2014) / wr2013 '% dropped[%]'
FROM
  (SELECT eventId, min(average) wr2013 FROM Results join Competitions on id=competitionId WHERE regionalAverageRecord='WR' AND year<=2013 GROUP BY eventId) a
  NATURAL JOIN
  (SELECT eventId, min(average) wr2014 FROM Results join Competitions on id=competitionId WHERE regionalAverageRecord='WR' AND year<=2014 GROUP BY eventId) b
  JOIN Events on id = eventId
WHERE rank < 990
ORDER BY wr2014 / wr2013;[/NOPARSE]
```


----------



## Randomno (Dec 14, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Nice one, though let me add a more compact display of just the averages, ordered by % dropped.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WR average improvements 2014 so far
> ...



5x5 will be 54.20 when it gets put on the WCA.


----------

